# 8.2-RELEASE unsupported ZFS version 15 (should be 14)



## nez (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have raidz1 and updated 64-bit 8.1-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE with
`freebsd-update -r 8.1-RELEASE upgrade`
After few boots and freebsd-updates installs I upgraded zpool to version 15.

After booting I was stuck with

```
ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable
```

After booting with 8.2-RELEASE usb-stick to fixit and modifying the loader I'm now stuck with

```
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 15 (should be 14)
No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

What did I do wrong? I thought the zpool version 15 is the default in 8.2-RELEASE. What would be the easiest way to fix this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 22, 2012)

Sounds like a root on ZFS installation with an older bootcode.

Try booting with your memstick to upgrade the bootcode in those drives:

[CMD=""]# gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada0[/CMD]

Replace ada0 with your device.

The command might have to be issued differently depending on the RELEASE media. For 8.2-RELEASE it would be:

[CMD=""]# gpart bootcode -b /mnt2/boot/pmbr -p /mnt2/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada0 [/CMD]


----------



## dave (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you typo the command in your post?  Because if you are upgrading TO 8.2, this should have been 8.2-RELEASE, like so:

`freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE upgrade`

What is the output of:

`uname -a`


----------



## nez (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks gkontos, I'll try that in few days. (don't have access to my server at the moment)

Dave, it was a typo, sorry about that. I wrote:

```
freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE upgrade
```


----------



## nez (Jan 28, 2012)

This is solved know.

What I needed to do was (as suggested by gkontos):
[CMD=""]gpart bootcode -b /mnt2/boot/pmbr -p /mnt2/boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada4[/CMD]
For all the drives ad4-ad8.
And copy the zfsloader from the boot disk:
[CMD=""]cp /mnt2/boot/zfsloader /mnt/zroot/boot[/CMD]

Thank you for the help.


----------

